# Thinking of getting another monitor what species



## Cunninghamskinks (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey Guys what monitor should i get next. i have a ackie and im looking to get another.... advice needed>>>>


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 4, 2015)

Whatever catches your eye, and you are comfortable looking after.
Are you thinking small or large"


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Sep 4, 2015)

More on the Larger side


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't know about monitors, but from what I have read, they need a large enclosure (obviously) and are harder to train. I'd say lacie or gouldii (I think?) but it is up to you. I hope you are happy with whatever you get 

Bredli


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 4, 2015)

Depends how large you want to go, lol. Blackheaded monitor (varanus tristis) is probably the next size up from ackies. Otherwise, a panoptes, gouldii, or spencer's. These last three will need a very large area when adults.


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 4, 2015)

For the OP, blackheads (you may know this) are rather flighty so I would advise against them if you want a handling animal. Panoptes I've also heard to be a bit scary :shock:, especially since they're less of a handler. Spencers... Forgot about those 

Bredli


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 4, 2015)

I listed monitors that are larger than ackies, and on a basic permit. Regarding how they handle does vary. Tristis are flighty, but rewarding to tame down, and able to be kept in an enclosure. Care must be taken with any of the larger monitors; complacency can lead to injury.
I nearly forgot Mertens' water monitors, the sloths of the monitor world.


----------



## baker (Sep 4, 2015)

Do not get a lace monitor. You should only get them after you have had experience keeping other large monitor species. They are not something for the inexperienced to keep.
No point asking us what your next monitor species should be. Best advice is go and do lots of research and work out which species, if any, best suites what you want next. The larger species may seem appealing, but remember they will need very large enclosures sooner rather than later and if you stuff up the consequences are much worse. 
Also remember that monitors do not like to be handled. If you want something to hold, monitors are not the best choice. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 5, 2015)

IMO for an entry level larger monitor go with a mertens or maybe a gouldii. Mertens are extremely placid and rarely bite, however they will hiss a bit (not 100% sure for gouldii but the ones I have seen are generally quiet). With the larger monitors you will need larger enclosure and even something that is 7ftx4ftx4ft can be considered small for large monitors which makes it very difficult especially if you are restricted to indoor or "non-permanent" enclosure only. I would take Cameron's advice and do lots of research first if I were you. You need to know what you are capable to look after and what you can afford.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 5, 2015)

Our 2 Mertens' are very placid, but still have a very strong food response when prey is offered.


----------



## Dragon_77 (Sep 5, 2015)

l agree do your research into keeping medium or large Monitor's before you decide what to get, and make sure you can keep them on a basic or advance wildlife licence here in Victoria.

You cannot keep Perentie - Varanus Giganteus or Yollow Spotted - Varanus Panoptes Panoptes here in Victoria on a basic or advance wildlife licence at all.

If l was in your position in wanting to get a bigger monitor, l serious would look at getting a Sand Monitor - Varanus Gouldii Gouldii or Varanus Gouldii Flavirufus, has a juvenile cause they a easy to handle and can be kept indoors in a 6 to 8 foot long by 3 foot high by 3 foot deep enclosure.

Make sure it is deep enough to put 4 to 6 inches of sand on the floor so it can dig a burrow to hide in, cause out in the wild they live in burrows not up in trees.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 5, 2015)

The flavi's tend to be a little smaller too. And yes, they love to dig.


----------



## Dragon_77 (Sep 5, 2015)

Pinefamily, Yes you are right about the Flavirufus, are a little bit smaller in size to the Gouldii, l use to keep and breed the Flavirufus, they sure are the best looking based on colour and markings, and l sure do miss not having them anymore here in my home.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 5, 2015)

We've got 2 juveniles that are absolute characters. A little sluggish this time of year, but they are up at the glass if they think they should be fed. And for so-called desert creatures, they do love their water bowl.


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 5, 2015)

Flavirufus are awesome! Definetly high up on the list of wants haha them and Brevicauda (2nd smallest varanid).


----------



## Dragon_77 (Sep 5, 2015)

Flavirufus sure are so awesome looking based on their colour and markings, the ones you see here in my photos were collected on permit, between 1996 and 2002 and one was born in captivity in August 2006, these Flavirufus all come from East of Alice Springs, Northern Territory.

The Flavirufus with plenty of red or orange or yellow colour come from west of Alice Springs near Ayers Rock -Uluru.


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2015)

At 15 years old you're possibly limited to what your parents will allow but I'm a believer in doing your research & then getting what you want, be it a lace monitor or another ackie. In doing your research you might find that you're limited to keeping small monitors only, due to the size that lacies & panoptes in particular need as adults. Too often I see people ask "what's the smallest space I can keep a lace monitor in"... wrong attitude completely IMO. Even sand monitors need a decent size enclosure with a deep substrate as they're largely terrestrial.

Having raised 5 of them, in my opinion panoptes are a fantastic monitor, not too dissimilar to a lace monitor in behaviour (but panoptes have a stronger feed response & aren't as timid as hatchlings). Here's a video of my 3yo male in my house: VIDEO


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 5, 2015)

[MENTION=41778]Dragon_77[/MENTION] I couldn't view your photos can you re-upload or pm them to me? And damn your lucky haha no money to build more enclosures (well I do and I am but its for a monitor I already have).


----------



## Dragon_77 (Sep 5, 2015)

CrazyNut said:


> @Dragon_77 I couldn't view your photos can you re-upload or pm them to me? And damn your lucky haha no money to build more enclosures (well I do and I am but its for a monitor I already have).



CrazyNut, are you using a portable device to browse the Internet with like a smart phone or a tablet like IPAD.

l to cannot view my photos when l am using my IPAD AIR portable device to browse the Internet with, when l use my dext top computer l can view my photos that l have posted on this thread why who knows.

lf you have access to dest top computer to browse the Internet with try that and see if you can view my photos on this thread, if not let me know then l will pm the ones l posted on this thread to you.


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 5, 2015)

Ahh ok yeh iPad 2 is what I'm using lol


----------



## alexbee (Sep 8, 2015)

Perentie! haha not in a million years.. but still the coolest monitor around


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 8, 2015)

alexbee said:


> Perentie! haha not in a million years.. but still the coolest monitor around


Pretty sure Perenties are on private lisneces in some states. Would hate to know hwta thye go for, a pretyy penny is my bet.


----------



## Sean_L (Sep 8, 2015)

You can get a hatchy for around $1500. Not too bad I think.


----------



## Dragon_77 (Sep 8, 2015)

I was offered juvenile Perenties way back in September 1992 for $1000.00each.

ln those days Perenties were so rare in captivity but l could not except them, cause we are not allowed to keep them on a private wildlife licence here in Victoria, and we still cannot keep them today 2015 even those they are far more common in captivity now.

The price of Perenties juveniles depends on supply and demand and who you know has them available at the time IMO.


----------

